# Whitley Co



## jem0701 (Apr 10, 2016)

Found six, roughly two inch, grey morels around the pine in my yard. Urban Columbia City.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jem0701 said:


> Found six, roughly two inch, grey morels around the pine in my yard. Urban Columbia City.
> View attachment 37497
> View attachment 37498
> View attachment 37499


Nice tight pores so I am going to assume a fairly thick wall.


----------

